# Adelphobates quinquevittatus - Advanced



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Adelphobates q**uinquevittatus:*

*Difficulty:* Advanced, due to the rarity of this species in captivity and the difficulties with breeding that many people have been experiencing. They are also a shy species that is not easily viewable.


*Location & History:* Brazil, French Guyana, and Peru. Discovered Steindachner,1864, Verh. Zool. Bot. Ges. Wien, 14: 260. (1)


*Descriptions & Behavior:* 17-30 mm. _A. quinquevittatus _have bright orange limbs speckled with small black dots. These limbs fade over time with age to a slightly duller orange. The torso of the frog is jet black with 5 whitish to "radioactive green" stripes (three on top and two the sides), and the belly is a reticulated pattern of the greenish color.

They can be a skittish frog, but often come out after misting. If they notice you staring at them they will shoot off, but if you approach slowly they typically don't notice.

_A. quinquevittatus_ had in the past been referred to, mistakenly, as a "thumbnail" group species. After genetics work was done it turned out that Quinqs, as well as castis and galacs (mistakenly put in the Tinc species group) were, in fact, their own species group with the most obvious characteristic setting them apart was their white eggs that develop into black tadpoles.


*General Care:*
_A. quinquevittatus_ can be kept similarly to other members of their species group and terrestrial thumbnails. They will use both the floor and the upper reaches of the tank. As quinquevittatus can be a shy frog, a densely planted tank with lots of leaf litter goes a long way towards seeing your frogs. They can be kept in groups with little aggression. Feed _A. quinquevittatus_ melanogaster flies and springtails. Giving them a layer of leaf litter not only helps them feel secure but also provides food for soil isopods, and the quinquevittatus can be found hunting in the leaf litter. Providing areas that are out of site (such as cork flats placed as blinds) can also add to the comfort level of these frogs. 

This species also seems to love very high humidity. Temperatures between 70º and 80º F are ideal, with a drop of around 10º at night.

There are two lines of _A. quinquevittatus_ in the hobby. Phil Tan's German Line was just recently introduced to the hobby. The German Line Quinquevittatus mature earlier, have brighter colors, but have a higher rate of spindly leg among the tadpoles. The other is the Todd Kelley line, which has slightly duller colors and matures at around 2 years. They mature later but have a much lower rate of spindly leg once they begin to breed.

As of mid-2021, Quinquevittatus have become relatively rare with few people producing them. The Phil Tan Line is still around but it is unknown if anyone is still producing the Todd Kelley line. Spindly leg in Quinqs, as with almost all dart species, is much less of a problem with the advent of better supplementation in the last decade. 


*Breeding & tadpole Care:*
Black film containers added to the layer of leaf litter.
Eggs are a off white in appearance, clutches range from 2-7, and Morph out in 60-70 days.

Start tads off on a simple diet of algae for the first week. After which give them a much higher protein diet and feed them OFTEN they grow quickly unlike any other "thumbnail" species, and appear more like a _D. tinctorius_ tadpole, huge and robust .

Quinqs are not eggfeeders.


*Pictures:*




































References: 
(1) http://www.poison-frogs.com-Marc van Doorn (dead link)

Contributers:
Jordan (Jordan B) 
Darren Meyer (Darren Meyer)
Bill Heath (elmoisfive)
Corey Wickliffe (kerokero)
Mark McLean (Encyclia)

If you would like to see any updates or modifications to this care sheet please let myself or a moderator know.

Last Updated: 9/22/21 by Encyclia


----------

